# Sergal Breeding



## tatsuta.nevermore (Aug 29, 2013)

Curious if anyone out there knows anything about sergal breeding? Is there any stories, lore, or anything else established or is it as-you-go RP?
I need details!
The internet has failed me as searches on Google just pull up things I am already aware of (specs, etc.) so I turn to all of you furs out there- I know someone has had experience with this. Or knows about it. 

This is my first post to the forums so I hope I landed this in the right place. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2013)

tatsuta.nevermore said:


> Curious if anyone out there knows anything about sergal breeding? Is there any stories, lore, or anything else established or is it as-you-go RP?
> I need details!
> The internet has failed me as searches on Google just pull up things I am already aware of (specs, etc.) so I turn to all of you furs out there- I know someone has had experience with this. Or knows about it.
> 
> This is my first post to the forums so I hope I landed this in the right place. :3



I'd say that anything remotely related to furry lore is posted on the wrong place if it's anywhere in FAF.

Doesn't Mick39 or whatever the creator's name was have any info on any of their stuff?

If not well I guess you're outta luck.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 29, 2013)

Go to e621.net, search "Sergal". Simple.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

Like... Sergal sex? 
I don't understand.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 29, 2013)

I try to avoid sergals, almost as dangerous as foxes.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 29, 2013)

You bake some dough and out pops a sergal. Easy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

Sergals give me gas. :<


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 29, 2013)

So wait, you posted a thread just because you were looking for sergal porn?
Are you fuckin' serious right now!?


----------



## Symlus (Aug 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I try to avoid sergals, almost as dangerous as foxes.


Don't say that we're on par with them! We're worse.


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 29, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Don't say that we're on par with them! We're worse.



Yeah right, cause foxes generally don't try to eat you after getting you all hot and bothered with a prehensile clitoral hood.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 29, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Yeah right, cause foxes generally don't try to eat you after getting you all hot and bothered with a prehensile clitoral hood.



Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You bake some dough and out pops a sergal. Easy.



It's how I was born.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 29, 2013)

The reproductive cycle of a fictional species is srs bsns, guys.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The reproductive cycle of a fictional species is srs bsns, guys.


How else am I supposed to get o-- I mean... Uh... SCIENCE!


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 29, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Sounds like a good time to me!


Yah know, it kinda does.  I originally meant that all sarcastic like, but looking back I might have to do some 


> Uh... SCIENCE!


of my own.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 29, 2013)

When a daddy and a mommy sergal love each other very much...


----------



## Mentova (Aug 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The reproductive cycle of a fictional species is srs bsns, guys.



It is. In fact I'd say this forum needs more sergal breeding.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2013)

Realistically you just want porn, tried to sound as dumb as possible and came across like a blithering idiot.
If you wanted anything about Sergal Biology, you would have studied the specs you found instead of jerking yourself off at crudely drawn porn of them for fuck sake..


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2013)

What the hell is a sergal?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is a sergal?


I like your sarcasm.

OP, on a serious note, if you mean breeding like getting a certain fur colour ir pattern or traits to a specific generation, forget it. It's a fictional species and if you had the least bit interest in the lore you would've read the novel.

Go look at your porn somewhere else if that is what you mean by breeding.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 29, 2013)

I have like the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 29, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I have like the weirdest boner right now.


I'll take this.

Also, that's normal.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I have like the weirdest boner right now.


I didn't know you were that much of a Denophiliac. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 29, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'll take this.
> 
> Also, that's normal.



Only on a furry forum would getting aroused at a shark, wolf...thing be considered normal.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 29, 2013)

Let me fix that for you. 



PastryOfApathy said:


> Only on a furry forum THE INTERNET would getting aroused at a shark, wolf...thing be considered normal.


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 29, 2013)

If you want art of them, google it. If you want RP, it's everywhere. If you are more interested in the lore and genetics (which, from the tone of the post, I doubt), make it up yourself. Sergals are fictional and from what I understand, they don't have a massive backstory attached. Go nuts.


----------



## tatsuta.nevermore (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you for the only serious reply to this Aulendra. I WAS actually curious about genetics/lore...couldn't find anything really anywhere other than what I've already read. I figured it was a make-it-your-own sort of thing. 
And...I can find my own porn k thx...I don't need help from a forever alone fapping it to random forum posts. No wonder furries get a bad rep.
Thanks for the warm n fuzzy welcome!


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

tatsuta.nevermore said:


> Thank you for the only serious reply to this Aulendra. I WAS actually curious about genetics/lore...couldn't find anything really anywhere other than what I've already read. I figured it was a make-it-your-own sort of thing.
> And...I can find my own porn k thx...I don't need help from a forever alone fapping it to random forum posts. No wonder furries get a bad rep.
> Thanks for the warm n fuzzy welcome!


To be fair Gibby made the first serious answer. 
And he posted first. 

Also,  raawr fiesty aren't cha? We fuck around a lot, so we're only semi serious about the porn thing.


----------



## tatsuta.nevermore (Aug 29, 2013)

You're right. Gibby did make the first serious answer. 
And yes...I am feisty. 
I'll keep the sarcasm aspect in mind next time I post...thanks for the head's up. ^^


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

tatsuta.nevermore said:


> You're right. Gibby did make the first serious answer.
> And yes...I am feisty.
> I'll keep the sarcasm aspect in mind next time I post...thanks for the head's up. ^^



Yeah this place ain't all that bad once you separate humour from the serious.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 1, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Yeah right, cause foxes generally don't try to eat you after getting you all hot and bothered with a prehensile clitoral hood.



Heh, only Old Canon do.


----------

